# Has this ever made you mad??



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Kind of make me say bad words under my breath!


----------



## solrac (Aug 31, 2007)

Black panthers?


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Eats*

On a brighter note, if this is your last year on that lease, those are really good eating!!
JK
Yea, irritates me too, but, what ya gonna do? Maybe put up a pen. 
BB


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

I saw that one time on a hog hunt I'd bought...guy who sold it swore up and down that "I was the first hunter to have that happen" but his guide told me it happened every week. I have not been back.


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Try hunting in a pasture with what seems like 1,000 goats. Now that's fun!


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

that happened to me yesterday morning where I hunt I ran the cows off twice and the bull twice. I got on this lease late, but you can bet I'll have a pen up by next season.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

You have several options the first three are my favorite. Sling shot, bb gun, small game blunt tips out of a bow(my personel favorite), or build a feeder pen.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I know a 6 year old kid who would love to come sit there with his red rider if you let him shoot em.. He kept asking me last week if he could shoot one of them moo cows down with his red rider.. I wanted to say yes, I really did, I mean it would not hurt them at all, but it would be starting bad judgement with him, so I said no.. I must be getting old


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Yes, it happens. I just put the gun down and watch.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

pellet pistol


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

OH how I know what you mean!!! #@#$%%$^&%&*$# Sheep


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

POTLICKERS burning the feederline...

Shoot this is Friday, I don't need a beer, bring me a vodka/coke! :rotfl:


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Pellet gun, rocks, or a sling shot.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I love it when that happens, get some good stress relief and a laugh after breaking out the sling shot. It doesn't hurt them but sure does surprise them! This year we've no problems with cows, even with corning the roads, but we've got these big wild goats that show up from time to time in a heard of 10-15 at a time and they hop right over the feeder pens and ram the feeders to make the corn drop.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

justletmein said:


> I love it when that happens, get some good stress relief and a laugh after breaking out the sling shot. It doesn't hurt them but sure does surprise them! This year we've no problems with cows, even with corning the roads, but we've got these big wild goats that show up from time to time in a heard of 10-15 at a time and they hop right over the feeder pens and ram the feeders to make the corn drop.


I don't even want to know what you do to those poor goats...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JD761 said:


> I don't even want to know what you do to those poor goats...


Nothing yet, need to take MC down there to "take care" of them. LMAO

Land owner says he tries to catch them and sell them off sometimes so won't let us kill these things. They're huge and muscular, look like Audads... got some big furry/fuzzy ones too... dunno what kind they are.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

I carry a blunt in my quiver always.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

catch 5 said:


> I carry a blunt in my quiver always.


Swisher sweet or strawberry wrap ... ?


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

SP006, now that's funny!!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Swisher sweet or strawberry wrap ... ?


LOL, exactly what I thought when I read that! I figured it would be of the more exotic type though. LOL


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

I've scared off cows before. 10 minutes later, two bucks and a doe come out. I use to think that my hunts were over too when they came around. You might be suprised to see what happens if you run them off.


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Nothings going to happen,cattle and deer coexist(sp) The cattle will eventually move on and the deer move in right behind them,sometimes with them,now back to the blunts!


----------



## Hardbait (Jul 31, 2007)

catch 5 said:


> I carry a blunt in my quiver always.


Amen for the blunt, they work on cows, horses, donkeys, squirrels, raccoons, sheep or anything else that is eating under a feeder without a permit.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

*blunts*

whatever kind of blunt you use, it's stress relief.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Hardbait said:


> Amen for the blunt, they work on cows, horses, donkeys, squirrels, raccoons, sheep or anything else that is eating under a feeder without a permit.


Yep, work great on my brother in law too. :cop:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Stinken cows.....Hog panels are cheap enough not to have to put up with that aggrivation........get some.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hardbait said:


> Amen for the blunt ...


Indeed my friend ...


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Yeah that happened to me last wensday night.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

gulfcoast200 said:


> You have several options the first three are my favorite. Sling shot, bb gun, small game blunt tips out of a bow(my personel favorite), or build a feeder pen.


 Love the blunt


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

OS, Thats exactly what I've been dealing with all year and they say cows don't eat corn!!! Hog wash!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Wrist Rocket !!!!

Works Great !!


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't understand the complaints - feral cattle are always very tasty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Never really made me mad but it has made me buy barbed wire.

TH


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

paulss said:


> I don't understand the complaints - feral cattle are always very tasty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We refer to them as "slow elk" and as you say they are tasty. The only issue may be that the per pound price may be higher than the deer if that is possible.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

This is what my trail cam took last week. I put alfalfa out in the feed pen and the donkeys pushed the tee post over and helped themselves. I will be putting up panels before too long.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey, you've got some of them "Exotics" and I hear they eat pruddy good too!!!


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't know about ya'lls ranchers, but if I thought you were going to shoot my cows with anything, I'd give you some panels to get you through the year...then I'd put an ad out for new hunters. Panels are cheap, quick and easy guys.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

sqiggy said:


> Hey, you've got some of them "Exotics" and I hear they eat pruddy good too!!!


You ever ate donkey?  I'm still looking for one with horns.........


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Break out the blunt, then break out the paintball gun. That's some good times right there!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i love some prim rib or my favorite--rib eye--but i would have to pass on the toung


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Those cows are really tasty but it perturbs the landowner alot wehn you bring one back to camp for processing. LOL 

You cant blame the cattle though. They live to eat and corn feeders with no barriers around them are like an open invitiation.


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

What are yall talking about,i depend on the hunters corn to get my cattle through the winter!I thought yall were just being nice!


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

richlyn-red said:


> You ever ate donkey?  I'm still looking for one with horns.........


Not that I know of. 
I was talking about the "exotics" in the first pic posted!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks like Huge Spikes to me.
Jim


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

TxDuSlayer said:


> OS, Thats exactly what I've been dealing with all year and they say cows don't eat corn!!! Hog wash!!!!!!!!!!!


Inhale, gobble, ravish...Those are better ways of describing what cattle do to corn. They don't just "eat" it...lol

Setting up hog panels is the way to go. I had cattle coming to my feeder early in the season and decided to bite the bullet and get the panels put up. I haven't had one cow since. I get pics of them lurking around the outside of the pen but they don't get in anymore.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Alright, Mooey Grande!

This has happened to most of us and it is frustrating...but all kidding aside, I agree with the post before about the ranchers opinion. I have owned and ran cattle and to think that a pellet gun or a blunt can never cause any damage and is only good fun and stress relief is wrong. I am not going to tell you guys how be behave, but I never do that. I build pens out of panels or I get down and run them off.

If I am the land owner, I can replace hunters at the drop of a hat....the cattle I am keeping.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

I thought I was the only one with these problems this year. My cows stomp dow a 36 inch panel fence and help themselves. They don't just get in they have made the panel ends fray out like a piece of rope! I have spent nearly $1000 on corn and fence since October! Put up a 48inch panel fence Thanksgiving, going back Thursday to see if that worked. This picture pretty much sums up how deer season has been for me this year and how much the cows appreciate me! I had 1480 pics from opening day until Thanksgiving. Only 119 were of deer.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

My biggest buck ever was 10 minutes behind the cows.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

br549 said:


> I thought I was the only one with these problems this year. My cows stomp dow a 36 inch panel fence and help themselves. They don't just get in they have made the panel ends fray out like a piece of rope! I have spent nearly $1000 on corn and fence since October! Put up a 48inch panel fence Thanksgiving, going back Thursday to see if that worked. This picture pretty much sums up how deer season has been for me this year and how much the cows appreciate me! I had 1480 pics from opening day until Thanksgiving. Only 119 were of deer.


Sounds like those cows need some hot-wired love...A little zapparoo will fix their little red wagons.

I hate cows on a lease!!!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'll agree with Chunky here. If you want to find out the fastest way to lose a lease, shoot/harass/injure the ranch owner's livestock. Hog panels and stout cornerposts will solve the problem.



Chunky said:


> Alright, Mooey Grande!
> 
> This has happened to most of us and it is frustrating...but all kidding aside, I agree with the post before about the ranchers opinion. I have owned and ran cattle and to think that a pellet gun or a blunt can never cause any damage and is only good fun and stress relief is wrong. I am not going to tell you guys how be behave, but I never do that. I build pens out of panels or I get down and run them off.
> 
> If I am the land owner, I can replace hunters at the drop of a hat....the cattle I am keeping.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

green to Chunky and J Howell.
not fun finding a dead cow.
and yeah, I was sitting in my brush blind a couple years ago and our own cows had black/mud snot from the feeder.
even watched one who figgered how to lick the spinner. that feeder was raised several feet.
stout t-posts and 42in. panels usually work.
untill a pro fence breaker/jumper shows up. then all bets are off. 
we usually get rid of them, but I can sympethize with those who hunt and have no control of the livestock.
since I grew up around cattle and sheep, they will try your patiance.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

kweber, you were talking about blood sausage in another post. I'll never forget my first trip to D'Hanis with my college roommate, his dad put that stuff on my plate for breakfast, I looked at it, looked at him, and said "what the heck is that?" He explained it, and I ate the eggs. I've got some German blood in me, but not that much. You probably know my roommate's clan out in that area, the Wolffs and Weynands.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

James Howell said:


> kweber, you were talking about blood sausage in another post. I'll never forget my first trip to D'Hanis with my college roommate, his dad put that stuff on my plate for breakfast, I looked at it, looked at him, and said "what the heck is that?" He explained it, and I ate the eggs. I've got some German blood in me, but not that much. You probably know my roommate's clan out in that area, the Wolffs and Weynands.


it's an aquired taste, heritage helps.
yeah, I know them. good folks.
thx for the laugh.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

I hunted a bow hunt only ranch & they gave us sling shots to ward off the cows. They are very safe & kind of fun when you hit one in the ***** at 10 yards!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"On a brighter note, if this is your last year on that lease, those are really good eating!!"


LOL!!!


----------

